# Louisiana Limits vs Texas Limits



## Captain Marty

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

On September 1st the trout limit on the upper coast of Texas was reduced to 5 trout.

Today I took my clients to catch a Texas limit of trout, within the first hour they had their Texas limit of trout. See the first picture. 15 trout

We then headed out to the Sabine jetties and filled our Louisiana limit of trout, second picture, 60 trout. Guide limits count in Louisiana.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes CATCHING!!

Now where are you going to fish?


----------



## Its Catchy

They look kind of small...


----------



## BretE

Its Catchy said:


> They look kind of small...


LOL....think he got the La. size limit mixed up with ours.


----------



## Captain Marty

Its Catchy said:


> They look kind of small...


Yes, they are typical Texas trout, SMALL!


----------



## RedXCross

You are definitely Jaded in your opinion on size in Texas, dropping bait over the side of the boat is one thing , I guess.



Captain Marty said:


> Yes, they are typical Texas trout, SMALL!


----------



## bubbas kenner

What is the point


----------



## Hayniedude24

Thereâ€™s not one BK. Just an older man in a 91â€™ hoopty that likes to soak dead shrimp and start ****.


----------



## Navi

Personally I would use my sponsorship to this site as a method to generate business, you do the exact opposite.... repeatedly


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout

Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaah, smaller in Texas, right!!!


----------



## Hayniedude24

Lol


----------



## Rockfish2

bubbas kenner said:


> What is the point


Apparently to see how many 12â€ trout you can catch in one day. Very impressive.


----------



## BretE

I was catching those off my dock the other night. Bet I coulda caught 50. I quit after half a dozen. I knew some of them werenâ€™t gonna survive.....


----------



## MFL

Captain Nathan Beabout said:


> Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaah, smaller in Texas, right!!!


Easy capt, youâ€™re going to hurt his feelings 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Halffast

Captain Marty said:


> Now where are you going to fish?


Not with you.


----------



## MFL

Halffast61 said:


> Not with you.


HAHAHAHA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## old 37

You guys sure are resentful of Captain Marty's success aren't you ? I have fished with him three times , caught limits each time and came home with a mess of fillets. You catch as many 15/18" trout with him as you do any guide fishing Texas waters that I have used at probably 1/2 the costs.


----------



## old 37

Captain Nathan Beabout said:


> Yeeeeeeeeaaaaaah, smaller in Texas, right!!!


They do look bigger when you push them closer to the camera don't they Capt ?


----------



## c hook

*great job cptn*

you are on them big time, good job. the fish pictured were south of galvetraz, gorda more specifically, where the fish are indeed bigger than galvetraz. but sabine has some pigs as well. keep doing what you are doing cptn, your are good at what you do. as a matter of fact i've seen a lot of your trout limits and some pigs in there. but they aren't posting up there dinks???, because we know if they had real stringers of fish we'd see them. a lot of envy here at the 2cool outpost. just ignore it, i'm going recommend to the admin to set aside a safe space for the yennies. they can sit together in their safe space, and complain to each other, how you are killing all the fish.:rotfl: :texasflag


----------



## old 37

c hook said:


> you are on them big time, good job. the fish pictured were south of galvetraz, gorda more specifically, where the fish are indeed bigger than galvetraz. but sabine has some pigs as well. keep doing what you are doing cptn, your are good at what you do. as a matter of fact i've seen a lot of your trout limits and some pigs in there. but they aren't posting up there dinks???, because we know if they had real stringers of fish we'd see them. a lot of envy here at the 2cool outpost. just ignore it, i'm going recommend to the admin to set aside a safe space for the yennies. they can sit together in their safe space, and complain to each other, how you are killing all the fish.:rotfl: :texasflag


Amen !


----------



## c hook

*ban them for guide bashing*



older 37 said:


> Amen !


cptn marty is a paying sponsor, so be careful. we may call Trump and have him drive down the street to Manhattan and talk with the new owners, about banning jealous guide basher(s). i don't get it, but there are a lot of things in this world i don't get. :texasflag


----------



## FTAC03

As sportsmen we owe it to ourselves to do whats best for the fishery, the fish, and other fishermen. Keep what you need and leave some for the next guy, pick up after yourself and others, leave the fishery better than you found it. 

For a half price trip you get a boat load of small trout. I don't see the value, it's a shame that some do!


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout

older 37 said:


> They do look bigger when you push them closer to the camera don't they Capt ?


To get the full length of a 7-9# fish in the frame, you actually have to back up. My opinion on this matter is not that he caught legal limits set by state authorities. My issue is that he popped off about Texas fishing not being as good as Louisiana.

I have been a full time guide in Seadrift, TX. since 2007, and grown up fishing on the Texas Coast. As a guide with our area being under the 5 trout limit for several years, I have changed my approach to fishing. Many times leaving a 15-17 inch trout bite in search of more solid fish for my clients, I am not worried at all about trying to fill the box everyday, for me and my clients its about the experience and the opportunity at big fish.

I have witnessed first hand in my beginning years return customers talking about fish they still had in their freezer from the past trip 8 months to a year ago. Nobody can eat that many fish and it is a waste of the resource.

Again, I have no problem with this Capt. but no need for him to run his mouth about something he knows nothing about, our Texas fishing.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

*An experiment?*

Food for thought - I'd be willing to try an experiment where we exchange "Parks & Wildlife Depts." for say a 10 year period. You Louisiana boyz let us borrow your LPWD and say a couple dozen of your best biologists and politicians and we'll give you ours. I think 10 years would be a minimum trial period and let's see how it works out. Just a thought.:fish:


----------



## Sgrem

Captain Nathan Beabout said:


> To get the full length of a 7-9# fish in the frame, you actually have to back up. My opinion on this matter is not that he caught legal limits set by state authorities. My issue is that he popped off about Texas fishing not being as good as Louisiana.
> 
> I have been a full time guide in Seadrift, TX. since 2007, and grown up fishing on the Texas Coast. As a guide with our area being under the 5 trout limit for several years, I have changed my approach to fishing. Many times leaving a 15-17 inch trout bite in search of more solid fish for my clients, I am not worried at all about trying to fill the box everyday, for me and my clients its about the experience and the opportunity at big fish.
> 
> I have witnessed first hand in my beginning years return customers talking about fish they still had in their freezer from the past trip 8 months to a year ago. Nobody can eat that many fish and it is a waste of the resource.
> 
> Again, I have no problem with this Capt. but no need for him to run his mouth about something he knows nothing about, our Texas fishing.


I agree. Its just off putting and i feel in bad taste to come to a Totally Texas 2cool forum and put down the Texas fishing. A lot of Louisiana fisherman seek out some Texas flats for quality fish....because they never see bigger trout. But i would never dream of going to all the Louisian discussion boards touting to run from Louisiana to Texas for quality fishing. Its insulting to all the brother guides working hard to make a living fishing in their state.

It just comes across negatively every time. A lot of grouchy old timers relish in that to stick in everyones face. The grouchy old man types dont care and actually seem to seek out the uproar as a form of stubborn entertainment.

I think Captain Marty could be top of his fishing game. And bottom of his marketing game as is shown by the negative attention that keeps coming. And he seems to love it anyway....


----------



## Its Catchy

sgrem said:


> I agree. Its just off putting and i feel in bad taste to come to a Totally Texas 2cool forum and put down the Texas fishing. A lot of Louisiana fisherman seek out some Texas flats for quality fish....because they never see bigger trout. But i would never dream of going to all the Louisian discussion boards touting to run from Louisiana to Texas for quality fishing. Its insulting to all the brother guides working hard to make a living fishing in their state.
> 
> It just comes across negatively every time. A lot of grouchy old timers relish in that to stick in everyones face. The grouchy old man types dont care and actually seem to seek out the uproar as a form of stubborn entertainment.
> 
> I think Captain Marty could be top of his fishing game. And bottom of his marketing game as is shown by the negative attention that keeps coming. And he seems to love it anyway....


Kind of like Madonna or those Kardashian chicks. Any publicity is good publicity I guess. I have to admit if I wanted to have a meat haul of dinks he would be the guy I would call...

Or then again, maybe not. I'm not really big on eating 3 ounce freezer burned filets.


----------



## old 37

Captain Nathan Beabout said:


> To get the full length of a 7-9# fish in the frame, you actually have to back up. My opinion on this matter is not that he caught legal limits set by state authorities. My issue is that he popped off about Texas fishing not being as good as Louisiana.
> 
> I have been a full time guide in Seadrift, TX. since 2007, and grown up fishing on the Texas Coast. As a guide with our area being under the 5 trout limit for several years, I have changed my approach to fishing. Many times leaving a 15-17 inch trout bite in search of more solid fish for my clients, I am not worried at all about trying to fill the box everyday, for me and my clients its about the experience and the opportunity at big fish.
> 
> I have witnessed first hand in my beginning years return customers talking about fish they still had in their freezer from the past trip 8 months to a year ago. Nobody can eat that many fish and it is a waste of the resource.
> 
> Again, I have no problem with this Capt. but no need for him to run his mouth about something he knows nothing about, our Texas fishing.


But you have no problem with your customers ragging on him when they know nothing about him. HAHAHA.


----------



## c hook

*my problem is croaker*

my biggest problem all comes down to croaker being allowed to literally massacre the fish. if you are a croaker fisherman, in my humble opinion, don't even think about discussing conservation. conservation and croaker are mutually exclusive. and that is my beef with TP&W, either you care or you don't. i witnessed 100's and 100's of solid trout coming to the table, day in, and day out, year after year, including multiple trips a day. it doesn't take a rocket scientist to determine, that there is in deed a finite number of trout in any given bay system, and if you sit ontop of them long enough, you will deplete them. as long as croaker are allowed the rest is trivial. it's like patching the hole in the front of the boat, and leaving the plug out. and for the life of me I don't get it, well i guess i do, just follow the money trail.:headknock :texasflag


----------



## c hook

*lmao*

one thing forsure, Cpt marty is getting some good advertisement. these threads are very simular to the left bashing and harassing Trump. It has the opposite effect. maybe cpt Marty is taking a chapter from Trump's "The Art Of The Deal".:cheers::texasflag


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout

older 37 said:


> But you have no problem with your customers ragging on him when they know nothing about him. HAHAHA.


By NO means I am accepting responsibility for other peoples comments on this post. Obviously this isn't the first time this issue has happened with this Capt. The only thing I am responsible for is MY statements against him trying to bash the Texas Coast where I make my living.

Done with this matter, y'all boys have a good day and stay safe on the water.


----------



## 2catsfishin

Good job Captain Trump, I still believe everybody needs a participation trophy. HAHA!


----------



## Totally Tuna

c hook said:


> my biggest problem all comes down to croaker ...


I don't disagree, but I have a question. Do you ban the use of just croaker, or all finfish for bait? If so you will **** off a lot of surf fishermen who use mullet for bait. Cast net companies will also not be in favor of this type of rule.

To ban just croaker leaves a lot of fish that catch trout just about as good as croaker. Can't count the number of times I was in Baffin and the only bait we could get were pinfish. Slayed them just the same. I've seen finger mullet work in much the same way in E. Matty several times.


----------



## c hook

*croaker only*



Totally Tuna said:


> I don't disagree, but I have a question. Do you ban the use of just croaker, or all finfish for bait? If so you will **** off a lot of surf fishermen who use mullet for bait. Cast net companies will also not be in favor of this type of rule.
> 
> To ban just croaker leaves a lot of fish that catch trout just about as good as croaker. Can't count the number of times I was in Baffin and the only bait we could get were pinfish. Slayed them just the same. I've seen finger mullet work in much the same way in E. Matty several times.


don't have a problem with mullet or pins. at this point they haven't put a dent in the trout population like barking monkeys. now if i see stringer after stringer, day in day out, for years, of trout mutilation on mullet or pins, i might change my opinion. at this point there is not a demand for mullet and pins, for reason. :texasflag


----------



## GSMAN

*Agree!*

Continuing on with the Trump references, I think people are experiencing Croaker Deranged Syndrome or better known as CDS! Most able fisherman, can catch trout on shrimp, mullet, pinfish just as good as with croakers. Trout are pretty aggresive feeders and are not that hard to catch. It's the FINDING THEM that separates the men from boys! lol!



Totally Tuna said:


> I don't disagree, but I have a question. Do you ban the use of just croaker, or all finfish for bait? If so you will **** off a lot of surf fishermen who use mullet for bait. Cast net companies will also not be in favor of this type of rule.
> 
> To ban just croaker leaves a lot of fish that catch trout just about as good as croaker. Can't count the number of times I was in Baffin and the only bait we could get were pinfish. Slayed them just the same. I've seen finger mullet work in much the same way in E. Matty several times.


----------



## c hook

*??*



GSMAN said:


> Continuing on with the Trump references, I think people are experiencing Croaker Deranged Syndrome or better known as CDS! Most able fisherman, can catch trout on shrimp, mullet, pinfish just as good as with croakers. Trout are pretty aggresive feeders and are not that hard to catch. It's the FINDING THEM that separates the men from boys! lol!


a few barking monkeys on a reef will call them in, the others i do not believe do so?? put a few barkers on a reef, and the whole reef starts vibrating, it's a calling card unlike any other fin fish. so respectfully i disagree with you. :texasflag


----------



## Its Catchy

With the most conservative regs on the gulf and a limit of five trout who really cares if you use croaker, pinfish or jelly beans.

The limit was cut in half and I think 5 trout is more than a sustainable catch no matter how you catch them.


----------



## Totally Tuna

Its Catchy said:


> With the most conservative regs on the gulf and a limit of five trout who really cares if you use croaker, pinfish or jelly beans.
> 
> The limit was cut in half and I think 5 trout is more than a sustainable catch no matter how you catch them.


I wish they would add a "Like" button. This sums it all up. I've fished since the late 70's, and other than the couple of nasty freezes we've had the fishing has remained pretty awesome in the waters I fish.


----------



## 1born2fish

I miss the big croaker run we had back then. I would rather eat a nice fat croaker than a skinny trout.


----------



## Stevie_A

I agree with 1born2fish. They are great to eat and will take a lure and fight pound for pound as well or better than most other fish. Why not regulate croakers? They have regulations on gafftop, sheephead, drum, and even mullet. I have no problem with fisherman using finfish or croaker, but why use one of best tasting fish of the bays?


----------



## RedXCross

Go catch you some Sheepheads(bay snapper) and you'll be fine. Nice post, now a beer to settle the nerves!:brew2:



1born2fish said:


> I miss the big croaker run we had back then. I would rather eat a nice fat croaker than a skinny trout.


----------



## old 37

When I was a kid , we looked forward to the "Golden Croaker" runs. They were lb for lb just a little red as they fought like hell.


----------



## c hook

*thk u*



1born2fish said:


> I miss the big croaker run we had back then. I would rather eat a nice fat croaker than a skinny trout.


thk u sir, a fried croaker will rival a fried crappie.



Stevie_A said:


> I agree with 1born2fish. They are great to eat and will take a lure and fight pound for pound as well or better than most other fish. Why not regulate croakers? They have regulations on gafftop, sheephead, drum, and even mullet. I have no problem with fisherman using finfish or croaker, but why use one of best tasting fish of the bays?


the trout are eating the croaker on the end of a hook before they grow up, and before they can get to your table. we can't possibly have a croaker run, if they are all killed at infancy. they should have game fish status, and regulated just like a trout. :texasflag


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Surely no one believes that croaker will actually "call in" trout that were not already there and feeding? No one really believes that do they?


1. Any one that play the LA limits from TX waters game needs to do the research. It is not as simply as some folks make it sound. To be legal you MUST have a LA fishing license, you MUST launch from and return to LA. you MUST not be in possession of any fish not in compliance with TX LAW while in TX waters, you cannot catch and keep ANY fish caught in TX waters that DOES NOT comply with TX LAW. In other words YOU MUST NOT DO THIS IN TX WATERS. YOU ARE NOT BOOKING A TX FISHING TRIP YOU ARE BOOKING A LA TRIP FROM A GUIDE THAT LIVES IN TX. BE VERY VERY CAREFUL.


2. I would guess the reason croaker are sold more that piggy's or finger mullet or mud minnows is because of how you have to catch them. You can catch croaker by dragging nets like shrimping. You have to use traps or cast nets to catch piggy's, mullet, or mud minnows. Far easier, faster, and larger catch volume dragging a net behind a shrimp boat. Very hard back breaking work for not a lot of return trying to throw a cast net in the marsh hours on end.


3. I would like to see croaker made a game fish. NOT because I think they are some kind of magic trout bait. They should be a game fish because they are just good if not better fighting fish than other game fish. I also think sand trout and gulf trout should be as well.


----------

